# What capacity broadband do I need?



## stevec (27 May 2008)

I want to get broadband at home and I am wondering what capacity to get.

Usage:
Me - email / browsing forums like AAM etc. and occasional download / viewing youtube videos etc..
MrsStevec: same but with added vpn link to office.

No music / movie / heavy downloads.

Is the 1M / 20G NTL €20 per month offering that I am looking at going to cover this or should I be looking higher?
Has anyone started with this capacity and then found it lacking because of the added temptation to use it 'because it's there'?
From what I've researched, NTL seem to have the best product with the worst customer service, wheras eircom have better service for an inferior product - is this true?
I've also concerned about NTL disconnecting users if they exceed the download cap by even the slightest bit - is this also true?

BTW, feel free to criticise my provider choice and offer suggestions.

Thanks, 
Steve.

Edit: sorry, just recieved tap on shoulder from better half - we want VOIP as well so we can ditch the phone line to pay for this.


----------



## Frank (27 May 2008)

All you looked 1mb looks fine. 

The VPN to the office though maybe a different story.

The middle 6mb should be more than fine though.

Got the full tilt just to get the free wireless router. 

The 12 MB is great as much as people go on about the service touch wood I haven't had to talk to them once it was installed.

No phone line here but any time I have tried speedtest.ie seems to be good reports.


----------



## vandriver (28 May 2008)

I have had ntl bb for about 2 years with no problems(and no line rental to pay)


----------



## Wisecom (28 May 2008)

20 GB is loads even if you do decide to download the more stuff than originally planned. If you start exceeding your download limit regularly they generally contact you and suggest you upgrade your subscription rather than immediatly capping you.
Also, used to have NTL broadband and worked from home a lot using VPN. Worked great so MrsSteveC shouldn't have any issues working over it.


----------



## stevec (30 May 2008)

Thanks guys - very helpful.


----------



## wishbone (3 Jun 2008)

If it helps, I've been working from home with vpn access to my office since 2004.  We use IP based phones in the office and I have the softclient on my phone, not sure voip is a big data user, and does not require major high speed lines.  In addition we all use Yahoo IM and Voice as well as Xlite connected to SIP Server.  

I was 1mb and am now 2mb (free upgrade with BT).  I have never had a problem with quality of line.  I'm not a big downloader of movies/files etc but do the odd time need to transfer large files (40mb or so) from my PC to and from work.  Plenty of ftp, and connections via telnet to Linux boxes.

Since Wed Mar 31 15:04:04 2004 I have used:

[FONT=verdana, arial]*Data uploaded*[/FONT]19.67 GB [21117931071 bytes] </STRONG>[FONT=verdana, arial]*Data downloaded*[/FONT]66.46 GB [71362560180 bytes] </STRONG>

Based on that I would at least start with 1MB/20GB offering, sounds good to me...then revisit if you've problems.  I don't expect so though.


----------



## tribal (3 Jun 2008)

VOIP is a major bandwidth user. 

i would go with 2 MB for vpn and VOIP. anything less just will be too slow


----------



## antomack (4 Jun 2008)

Have been working from home for over 18 months now and am using 2MB broadband with BT with no major problems.  Know people at work with 1MB line who seem to have no issue either.


----------



## gebbel (4 Jun 2008)

I have Clearwire 1MB. No probs mostly but at peak times surfing/ downloading time is much reduced, but that is to be expected.


----------

